

Track "emotional tweets" with http://smood.it - potomak

A new feature of microblogging application Smood it allows to "feel" emotional tweets and to track them to your social network.
======
Mithrandir
Clickable: <http://smood.it/>

and it hasn't launched yet.

~~~
potomak
Not yet because there is still much to do to welcome users in a comfortable
way. You can get an invitation by posting a tweet and asking for one (use the
tag #smoodit) or you can submit your email.

